

HN: If you're experimenting with the site, please add HTTPS support - Mizza

Even a self-signed cert would be lovely!
======
JoeCortopassi
I understand that people want to be safer and everything, but what actual
damage would happen from someone stealing your HN account? It has no actual
value, it's not linked to anything of value, and any networking that consists
of more than "shoot me an email at..." should consist over actual email.

Just don't see any real point in it

~~~
Mizza
Any time usernames and passwords are sent over plaintext, something is wrong.
Some people could be using the same user/pass combo on other websites
(Gmail..). They shouldn't be, but they do.

Even if it were just the HN account hijacking, that could end up being pretty
serious for some of the notable figures around here.

Either way, it's just a best practice that should be implemented here (it's
called Hacker News, ferchristsakes!)

